# Sports Display on F11 520d



## remko (Jun 18, 2014)

I have activated Sports Display with e-Sys on my F11 520d from 2010 (engine N47T). The Sports Display can be selected in the iDrive and the display shows but the gauges don't work.

I have flashed my headunit (navi business hu_champ), kombi, zgw, and szl with e-sys (pdsz 53.5) but this didn't help.

Shawn Sheridan suggests to flash ICM and VO Code ICM but for some reason ICM module does not appear in ECU list when I do TAL Processing.

Screenshot of ICM in TAL Calculation









Since it might be relevant here are my I-Steps:

```
I-Step (current) : F010-11-03-511
I-Step (shipment): F010-10-09-522
I-Step (last)    : F010-11-03-511
```
I am using E-Sys 3.24.3 with pdsz 53.5 but with E-Sys 3.23.4 and pdsz 51.1 ICM was also not available for flash.

Does Sports Display actually work with Diesel Engines ?
Any ideas on why I cannot flash ICM (or why there's no update for ICM)?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

There is no update for your ICM, it is that simple. After calculating of SVT_soll, all black items mean that they match in SVT_ist and SVT_soll. Not every module gets an update on every new I-step, not even nearly. That is ICM_QL, do you have bare ICM? edit. It seems that it was called ICM_QL at the beginning of production, on newer cars it is just ICM.

About that sport display, I think that I have activated it once on a 520d without any navigator. Usually professional navi is though needed, and on F3x I think it is mandatory. If it doesn't work, then it doesn't and that's it, sorry.


----------



## remko (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes I think you're right, I kinda suspected this but was hoping for another answer 

I completed flash of all ecu's in the car and am now upto I-Step F010-14-07-505. Still no Sports Display so end of the road there I guess...


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

Sport display can be activated in cars with zeitkriterium from 0911 onwards, must be ECOPRO


----------



## remko (Jun 18, 2014)

BMWzone: did you mean I can add 4U2, change zeitkriterum to 0911 and do VO Coding (ICM, KOMBI, HU_CHAMP ??)


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

remko said:


> BMWzone: did you mean I can add 4U2, change zeitkriterum to 0911 and do VO Coding (ICM, KOMBI, HU_CHAMP ??)


My car born 0911 with Ecopro 
In FA have 4U2, ICM file with psdzdata 53.5 are :










is it possible retrofit ?


----------



## remko (Jun 18, 2014)

After NBT Retrofit the Sports Display is working perfectly (before retrofit the sports display was visible but gauges were not working).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

remko said:


> After NBT Retrofit the Sports Display is working perfectly (before retrofit the sports display was visible but gauges were not working).


:thumbup:


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

remko said:


> After NBT Retrofit the Sports Display is working perfectly (before retrofit the sports display was visible but gauges were not working).


What's your car's version ?
ECOPRO ?


----------



## remko (Jun 18, 2014)

Car is from 09/2010, no ECOPRO


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

remko said:


> After NBT Retrofit the Sports Display is working perfectly (before retrofit the sports display was visible but gauges were not working).


Hi Remko

Got an F11 520d N47T as well born 2010.10.13 - what parameters did you change to get the sports display? I've got the Navi Pro, though it's "only" CiC it might be possible for me as well?
Looking through the cheat sheets, it seems as the parameter to change are:
HU_CIC --> 3000 HMI --> EFF_DYN_SPORT_CID : Aktiv (Werte=01)

Somehow it didn't do anything for me... Not even getting the display choice in the "Vehicle Information" menu 

Or, bottom-line, is NBT a hard requirement?

Thanks in advance 

EDIT: I need to VO code 4U2 ECO Pro for this to work, right? Even though the car actually does not have ECO Pro...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I think your motor is a N47D20O1, and Sport Displays should work with that motor.

4U2 ECO Pro has nothing to do with Sport Displays.


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> I think your motor is a N47D20O1, and Sport Displays should work with that motor.
> 
> 4U2 ECO Pro has nothing to do with Sport Displays.


OK - thanks.
You're right, it's a N47D20O1...
Just strange, it does not seem to work for me - well, I'll give it another go tomorrow morning...


----------



## remko (Jun 18, 2014)

Pre-nbt this display showed up but the gauges didn't work, with nbt it just started to work without coding changes to ICM


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

remko said:


> Pre-nbt this display showed up but the gauges didn't work, with nbt it just started to work without coding changes to ICM


What changes do I need to change in the ICM?

Thanks in advance


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi
Just made a retest this morning: EFF_DYN_SPORT_CID = Aktiv and EFF_DYN_SYS_CID = Aktiv in HU_CIC / 3000 HMI does not give me sports display anywhere... Am I missing it? Nothing under Setting or Vehicle Information.
Or is there anywhere else that needs coding?
Or will it show up, if I flash the HU CIC?

Is it impossible to get the sports display when the car is not equipped with the dynamic drive stuff? E.g. I do not have the Comfort/Sport buttons next to the AT gearlever...


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

On 520d f10 0911 sport displays worked on my small navi HU_champ tested !!!


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Maybe I'm just on a too low I-Step level? (Still trying to learn the ropes here, so bear with me if I'm way off...)
If so, which modules needs flashing?


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

I think same modules that need to be coded


----------



## f06jon (Nov 2, 2014)

This may be a really dumb question but did you scroll down to the end on the info menu? It's there on mine but near the end and off the initial screen


----------

